# SBD (Squat/Bench/Deadlift) Thread



## Bloatlord (Mar 25, 2022)

Didn't see a thread focusing on this so here we go.

Post your current one rep maxes on the power lifts. What are your short-term and long-term goals? What are you focusing on with your training?
Feel free to include your other strength-related pursuits as well.

I'll start.

Squat - 180kg / 396.8lbs
Bench - 130kg / 286.6lbs
Deadlift - 240kg / 529.1lbs
Total - 550kg / 1212.5lbs
BW - 101kg / 222.6lbs (bulking atm)

Goals are a 220/160/300 (kg) SBD, and I think it would be amazing to hit all these, but for now I'm just enjoying getting back into it lifting in the gym again after all these lockdowns in Australia.
I want to compete in a local powerlifting meet as a junior soon, I've even seen some strongman stuff starting up near me, which I think would also be cool to get into.

It'd be nice if we can get some discussion around strength training and strength sports here, so let's hear it, don't be shy.


----------



## Gregor Samsa (Mar 25, 2022)

Squat - 120kg
Bench - can't cus of shoulder issues
Deadlift - 190 kg
BW - 101 kg

Those are some great numbers you're pulling off,  considering the lockdown situation in Australia.


----------



## Bloatlord (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you Estrogen said:


> Squat - 120kg
> Bench - can't cus of shoulder issues
> Deadlift - 190 kg
> BW - 101 kg
> ...


Unfortunate to hear about the shoulder issues, it really sucks. I've dealt with similar problems but with about a year of trying different ways of rehabbing myself I eventually got back to benching at full strength without it bothering me.
In the meantime is there any exercise you're doing to work around it or stand-in for the bench press? i.e. using dumbbells, machines, pushups or dips?


----------



## grasshoppermustard (Mar 26, 2022)

This is pre-covid, so doesn't really count anymore as I only started lifting again in December. In hindsight I should've bought sandbags from Bunnings but I thought the lockdowns would be a brief thing.

Squat - 130kg / 286lbs (never really focused much on squat, never really tried going heavier either)
Bench - 135kg / 297lbs
Deadlift - 215kg / 473lbs (double overhand, no straps, chalk)
OHP - 85kg / 187lbs (strict)

I was around 93kg at the time. Put on weight during covid and lost strength and muscle mass but been dropping weight and gaining back strength these past few months. Goals are just to get my resting heart rate back down (been tracking my workouts with a Polar H10, the wrist watches aren't accurate), my RHR got as low as 43 pre-covid, sitting around high 60's atm.


----------



## Bloatlord (Mar 26, 2022)

grasshoppermustard said:


> This is pre-covid, so doesn't really count anymore as I only started lifting again in December. In hindsight I should've bought sandbags from Bunnings but I thought the lockdowns would be a brief thing.
> 
> Squat - 130kg / 286lbs (never really focused much on squat, never really tried going heavier either)
> Bench - 135kg / 297lbs
> ...


That's some insane grip strength. I did my 240 with hook grip and chalk. I tried maxing out on double overhand and got 180 but it was slipping.


----------



## grasshoppermustard (Mar 26, 2022)

Bloatlord said:


> That's some insane grip strength. I did my 240 with hook grip and chalk. I tried maxing out on double overhand and got 180 but it was slipping.


My grip was thanks to a lot of heavy trapbar carries, dumbbell carries and dead hangs. It isn't impressive anymore but it'll come back in time. Mixed grip always felt weird on deadlift, and hookgrip was too uncomfortable so I've always stuck with double over.


----------



## Gregor Samsa (Mar 26, 2022)

Bloatlord said:


> Unfortunate to hear about the shoulder issues, it really sucks. I've dealt with similar problems but with about a year of trying different ways of rehabbing myself I eventually got back to benching at full strength without it bothering me.
> In the meantime is there any exercise you're doing to work around it or stand-in for the bench press? i.e. using dumbbells, machines, pushups or dips?


I do own a multi gym machine so I do chest fly exercises and I also do push ups without issue. I do have dumbells and can work out with them. I only have issues when I bench press for some reason. I get this piecring pain going from my shoulders all the eay to my left elbow. Ive tried physical therapy but so far I havent seen amy improvement. I also get this pain while doing shoulder presses with heavier weights.


----------



## Hog On Ice (Mar 26, 2022)

This past week, I hit an all-time PR in each of these lifts.

S: 315 lbs
B: 200 lbs
D: 400 lbs

And matched my previous strict press PR of 140, but at a lower RPE. So it was a good week. My weight is just over 150 lbs, which is the biggest I’ve been since college (lol). I am finally making an effort to put on some size and overcome my fear of getting fat.

These were all after my main work of the day, so my true maxes may be higher — especially in the squat, which I had to do carefully since my knee has been bothering me.

I squat low bar, bench touch-and-go with a fairly narrow grip, and deadlift conventional with a hook grip.

I would really love to get to a 1000-lb total this year.


----------



## Hot Dog (Apr 15, 2022)

S: 345lbs
B: 315lbs
D: 510lbs

Weight: 220lbs

My squat sucks but is slowly improving as I get the technique more dialed in. I could probably do a bit more on deadlift but my form will break and the back will round.


----------



## Bloatlord (Apr 15, 2022)

Hot Dog said:


> S: 345lbs
> B: 315lbs
> D: 510lbs
> 
> ...


Nice work. Yeah I think you can really improve that squat with a little focus, are you going high-bar or low-bar? And what do you think is the limiting factor?


----------



## Hot Dog (Apr 15, 2022)

Bloatlord said:


> Nice work. Yeah I think you can really improve that squat with a little focus, are you going high-bar or low-bar? And what do you think is the limiting factor?


Low bar, bracing and breathing are what was holding me back before but I think I've figured it out. I used to have difficulty keeping my back straight and moving in one fluid motion before that. My triples are at 325 right now and it is hard but not as hard as it used to be, like an 8 out of 10.

Will test all my maxes again in July and see what happens.

Thanks for making this thread @Bloatlord , lifting heavy shit is fun.


----------



## Hog On Ice (Apr 15, 2022)

Squatting ass-to-grass instead of barely cracking parallel just might be the cure for the knee pain that nagged me for the past year. (Or it could be a coincidence.) Had to knock 50lbs off my max to hit full depth, but hopefully I’ll be back to my old numbers before long.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Apr 15, 2022)

DL              485 lbs
Sq               425 lbs
BP                290 lbs
Shouler      180  lbs
Pull ups       15 @ 205 lbs
Goal is to break 500 for squat, don't car enough about DLs and at least 330 bench like I was during high school


----------



## Bloatlord (Apr 16, 2022)

Hot Dog said:


> Low bar, bracing and breathing are what was holding me back before but I think I've figured it out. I used to have difficulty keeping my back straight and moving in one fluid motion before that. My triples are at 325 right now and it is hard but not as hard as it used to be, like an 8 out of 10.
> 
> Will test all my maxes again in July and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks for making this thread @Bloatlord , lifting heavy shit is fun.


Sounds good man. If your programming is somewhat decent I'm sure it'll work out for you, and it seems like you're patient and not trying to force it which is a good sign.



Hog On Ice said:


> Squatting ass-to-grass instead of barely cracking parallel just might be the cure for the knee pain that nagged me for the past year. (Or it could be a coincidence.) Had to knock 50lbs off my max to hit full depth, but hopefully I’ll be back to my old numbers before long.


ATG squats can feel better on the knees for lots of people, and it actually strengthens those tendons more in the stretched position. High-rep ATG squats especially are nice for knee rehab/prehab and building quads. Just keep at it, the gains will come with time.



Johnny Salami said:


> DL              485 lbs
> Sq               425 lbs
> BP                290 lbs
> Shouler      180  lbs
> ...


Impressive, I'm also a fan of OHP and pullups. I always include some variation of both and consider it important to improve on them for just about any lifter.


----------



## Hot Dog (Apr 17, 2022)

So I also do OHP and weighted chest dip/pull up chinup as part of accessory work.

OHP: 175lbs, never intentionally maxed.
Chest/triceps dip: Stack is up to 110lbs for sets of 5-7.
Pullup/Chinup: 50lbs added for sets of 4-6.

I think I'm getting kind of ridiculous with the added weight with dips and am a bit concerned about hurting my shoulders if I add more, but it seems to be working well at getting my bench better.


----------



## Bloatlord (Jul 6, 2022)

Hit a 140kg bench today, officially in the 3pl8 club. Really found my groove on bench these last couple of training blocks to break through a minor plateau, I'm thinking I'll be hitting a hypertrophy block before aiming for 150.


----------



## Meriasek (Jul 6, 2022)

170 kg squat, 115 kg bench, 200 kg dl. Just barely in the 1000 Lbs Club.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 7, 2022)

Bloatlord said:


> Hit a 140kg bench today, officially in the 3pl8 club. Really found my groove on bench these last couple of training blocks to break through a minor plateau, I'm thinking I'll be hitting a hypertrophy block before aiming for 150.


3+pl8 is such a blessing and a curse. I don't go to a big gym by any means, so there's always days where I'm waiting 30 minutes at a time to have all 6 plates ready to lift


----------



## Bloatlord (Jul 7, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> 3+pl8 is such a blessing and a curse. I don't go to a big gym by any means, so there's always days where I'm waiting 30 minutes at a time to have all 6 plates ready to lift


I'm blessed that my current gym is very new and accommodates more than the number of people who've joined so far. Always plenty of free racks/weights/barbells/dumbbells. I did have the same struggle trying to find plates to deadlift or getting the only rack to squat at in my old gym. May end up just having to look for other options if they're available.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 7, 2022)

Hog On Ice said:


> Squatting ass-to-grass instead of barely cracking parallel just might be the cure for the knee pain that nagged me for the past year. (Or it could be a coincidence.) Had to knock 50lbs off my max to hit full depth, but hopefully I’ll be back to my old numbers before long.


Late reply, but please do elaborate.


----------



## InuRightsActivist (Jul 8, 2022)

Not SB or D, but I'm at 2pl8 w/ weight belt for chin-ups. I think my form might be fucked a bit, but I'm content with my progress


----------



## Sho'nuff (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm going to post old maxes and my old weight and then as a cautionary tale, post where I am right now and my current weight after 7 years of not taking care of myself so I hope you guys don't make my mistake.

29 years old, all lifts raw, no straps, belts, etc...  6', 170lbs.

Squat - 405
DL - 425 (there was more there, but DL is a weak lift for me, negatives of being build like a trex, long torso)
Bench - 335
Also did cleans and snatches, but more as a cardio/strength exercise so 225 was my average lift for reps, never ORM them.

Now I'm 37, stopped caring when I was about 31.  I've been back in the gym since July of last year, but lost between March and June this year due to malaise.

Current weight is around 230, I was 215 in March but the time off brought back a lot of bad habits.  Lifts I did this week.

Squat - 315 for an uncertain 1.  I didn't like my form so I didn't do anymore and unloaded to 275.
DL - 335 for 2 after pyramid of 275 @ 8, 295 @ 6, and 315 @ 4.  I've been working a lot on my DL.  I can do both OH but prefer hook because it helps with back alignment.
Bench - 295 for 1.

Moral of the story, if your don't use it, you will lose it.  And that's through prime testosterone years (male peak production is 33-34).  Still, it's good motivation knowing where I was to push hard.  It's amazing how much complex lifts are a matter of form and not really strength.  I hit a squat 225 wall for a bit until I spent a few weeks on just mobility and form and jumped up to 275 the first day I put myself under a bar after the work.


----------



## Penis (Sep 30, 2022)

I don't really get my one-rep maxes that often, but here's where I've been at:
S: 375x6
B: 245x6
D:385x6


I just started dead lifting consistently recently so its a bit behind my squat relatively. Ever since I started lifting I couldn't do a proper DL until two months ago when I finally pinpointed that my tight hamstrings weren't letting me bend over. A month of flexibility training later and I'm now deadlifting every week, I feel like I could probably pull a lot more once I really get the movement down.


----------



## Penis (Sep 30, 2022)

Sho'nuff said:


> I'm going to post old maxes and my old weight and then as a cautionary tale, post where I am right now and my current weight after 7 years of not taking care of myself so I hope you guys don't make my mistake.
> 
> 29 years old, all lifts raw, no straps, belts, etc...  6', 170lbs.
> 
> ...


Bench gains loyal


----------



## Bloatlord (Oct 20, 2022)

Ended up beating my goal of 190 and hit 195kg/430lbs on squat. 200 probably not there today but soon.


----------



## EatYourVeggies (Nov 11, 2022)

Bench 120 kg 1RM (2,5 plates), I'm on my way to the 3pl8 club, training bench 3x per week right now. Only recently learned how to do proper leg drive, it's what was holding me back for a while.


----------

